# Circular saw accident



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=26183856&ni...-saw-police-say&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-4

I know this will turn into an Illegals ?"$%**^*^&% topic somehow,

But my friends, It is posted as a reminder for us all to be a little safer, I just about put a blade into the palm of my hand today cutting a piece while holding it like I have done 1000's before.

Be Safe ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Regardless (no pun intended), the fact is, removing or pinning guards is a ticking time bomb. What's going to be interesting is to see if this guy is covered by comp or not....and whether his "employer" has a policy or opted out because he doesn't have "employees".


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think there is a major blood vein down that way.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Multiple, and the report said he cut both.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Removing or pinning the guard scares the chit outta me. I was cutting some deck boards off an existing deck a while back and the saw kicked back as I was moving a bit, without the guard the same thing likely would have happened to me.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's not just the guard be removed of pinned, stairs were removed too. OSHA is going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

cleveman said:


> I think there is a major blood vein down that way.


Plus the Johnson


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I told a framing crew that as much as I admired their work, they were not to break out the skil saws without guards on my jobs again. I know they are a pain, I know they can bind cutting in rafters, but I know what can happen and certainly will happen one day. 

My job site, my rules.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Weird.... As I was reading this thread, wife out of the blue tells me (she works at a hospital) last week someone using a circ saw w/o guard to cut something off, under a car. Car fell off jack/stands on to dude, saw went through his leg, pretty bad... She says she sees modified tool accidents 2-3 times a year. Maybe I should put the guard back on my grinder, and consider using it on my table saw.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> . Maybe I should put the guard back on my grinder, and consider using it on my table saw.



Somebody makes a blade guard for a tablesaw?

Never seen one-----ho-ho--


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

There is some thingee that is supposed to go somewhere over the blade I think.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Somebody makes a blade guard for a tablesaw?
> 
> Never seen one-----ho-ho--


it's that plastic crap you never know where it gos and throw away:blink:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

40 years ago, when I was young and stupid, I had the guard pinned up on my wormdrive. Made the stupid mistake of setting it on my knee before the blade had stopped. I was really lucky, just a lot of stiches and a nice scar to remember it by.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like someones hit the lottery again.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never seen the true use for a guard to be pinned. I am not talking about the made up rational that people give as an excuse....I am talking about the real benefit. The only time I wire up a guard is when we use our vinyl siding cutting table....and the blade is covered.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

So stupid pinning the guard. It takes little to no effort to move the guard with the leaver if you get snagged. Sorry to here that those people got hirt though.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't they make a legit attachment for guards so you can start your angle cut without retracting the guard all the way. I swear I just saw it in Fine Homebuilding or something similar. 

Tom, I hope you were kidding about not using the grinder guard or at least wear a face shield.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Worked with a guy in Texas that always kept the guard pinned.
One weekend,getting in some OT,had his dog and 6YO son with
him.
Set the saw upside down,still spinning,while his son played with
the dog behind him.
Son was lucky,dog,not so much..............................
Got renamed.......................Kickstand!!!

This was after opening up his own calf,60 stitches worth ,a couple months earlier.

Crazy risk taking IMHO!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Don't they make a legit attachment for guards so you can start your angle cut without retracting the guard all the way. I swear I just saw it in Fine Homebuilding or something similar.
> 
> Tom, I hope you were kidding about not using the grinder guard or at least wear a face shield.


Must confess my grinder (and TS) runs sans guard... :whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> Must confess my grinder (and TS) runs sans guard... :whistling


I confess...those tools in my arsenal are also guard free....but I do wear safety eyewear when operating them...almost 80% of the time.


----------

